# DIPPING UPDATE



## greenchicken (Apr 9, 2012)

BAsed on my initial experience with the dipping method AND my previous experience with Arrow finishing I made this rig.  The result was a perfectly even finish which was dry to the touch in 2 minutes.  I figure two or three quick dips then let it cure for a day.  I think I have finally found the perfect balance between quality and time.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Apr 9, 2012)

What is the material mounted on the board?


----------



## greenchicken (Apr 9, 2012)

The is a bike inner tube with a small hole punched in the middle.

side note: I find that old bike inner tubes are of infinite value in the shop.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Apr 9, 2012)

don't let 3 rivers archery know of your design:biggrin:


----------



## chriselle (Apr 9, 2012)

Interesting idea.  Keep us up to date on your thoughts when completely finished.


----------



## Papo (Apr 9, 2012)

Ha haha ha ha, that's a good one, you better put a patent on this one Phil.
we weee weee  weee weeeeee 
Going to make me one before that patent comes on and I get taken to Court 
Weeee  WEEeee weeee weeee weeeeeeee
*GREAT IDEA *
*THANKS* 
Which dipping finish are you using?


----------



## greenchicken (Apr 9, 2012)

The dipping can is from PEN STATE.


----------



## greenchicken (Apr 11, 2012)

post a new video


----------



## Padre (Apr 11, 2012)

Phil,
That is so cool!  Brilliant in its simplicity. 

How big was the hole in the rubber inner-tube? 

Thank you so much for sharing this!


----------



## carpblaster (Apr 11, 2012)

3 rivers archery have a arrow dipping tube with rubber caps that make it a whole lot easier,its how we made the wood arrow for many years, I am working on plexiglas finish


----------



## greenchicken (Apr 11, 2012)

CARPBLASTER?!?  I think we have more in common.  I am a big time bow-fisher.


----------



## Haynie (Apr 11, 2012)

Are you using the inner tube to squeegee the blank?


----------



## greenchicken (Apr 11, 2012)

This has two advantages over the 3-Rivers.

First of all it is FREE!
Second the arrow dipper is designed with you holding on the the last 1/4 inch which will be cut of for nocking.  Obviously this is not ht case with a pen.


----------



## dbledsoe (Apr 11, 2012)

Would it work if you put the tube over the can opening and pushed the pen through the tube, into the coating, and pulled it back through the tube?


----------



## greenchicken (Apr 11, 2012)

I am sure that would work too.


----------



## Haynie (Apr 11, 2012)

I am totally intrigued.  What types of finishes would this work with?

Is there anyway for the two dipping threads to be merged?


----------



## greenchicken (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry my fault for starting a second one for the video.  Don't know how to merge.


----------



## Haynie (Apr 11, 2012)

I think you have to ask one of the mods.


----------

